

We Are Witnessing the Death of GameStop - jakem1331
http://www.wealthlift.com/blog/witnessing-death-gamestop/

======
jakem1331
Side question: does anyone think Gamestop will challenge Valve's "Steam" as a
relevant digital distribution platform?

